# ASK DBSTalk: Has the OTA tuner bug been fixed?



## Schaefling (Jan 4, 2004)

My 921 has been exhibiting very similar problems to those described by Mark Lamutt in his 12.24.2003 posting about the OTA tuner bug. Last I heard the patch for the OTA tuner bug was still being beta tested. Has this problem been resolved yet or not? After two major crashes trying to get OTA HD channels on my 921 I really don't want to try again until this bug has been resolved.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

Not yet. Just saw a rumor that it was being sent to us this Friday 1/23. Hope it's true, but who knows?


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Whether or not it has been fixed internally, no fix has yet reached our hands. Considering there are at least two dozen distinct bugs which have been spotted by us, the end users, the Dish software folks likely have a list of over 100 defects ranging from huge defects to minor cosmetic items.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

It took a full 18 months to get my 721 up to where it runs good consistently. That was with many software updates along the way . I went from L106 to L116 . The receiver now works pretty good and the only feature not on it that was promised is Dish Home and internet service. Don't see internet ever getting here, but we should get Dish Home sometime this year. My point is you might be waiting as long as I did to get the 921 working as well as my 721. So 2 years from now you will probably have a rock solid receiver. Unfortunately for Dish the Hd Directivo will work well from the start and take most of the hd customers away from them. With 2 ota tuners and 2 sat tuners and the same size hard drive this will kill Dish. I would bet you won't see the fixes coming in time for the March release of Directv's hd tivo.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> It took a full 18 months to get my 721 up to where it runs good consistently. That was with many software updates along the way . I went from L106 to L116 . The receiver now works pretty good and the only feature not on it that was promised is Dish Home and internet service. Don't see internet ever getting here, but we should get Dish Home sometime this year. My point is you might be waiting as long as I did to get the 921 working as well as my 721. So 2 years from now you will probably have a rock solid receiver. Unfortunately for Dish the Hd Directivo will work well from the start and take most of the hd customers away from them. With 2 ota tuners and 2 sat tuners and the same size hard drive this will kill Dish. I would bet you won't see the fixes coming in time for the March release of Directv's hd tivo.


Fortunately, the 921 appears to be based on the 721. If this is the case, then the 921 is starting with a code base that hopefully has all of the fixes of the 721's L116. In fact, the satellite PVR capabilities seem to be pretty good. The serious problems seem to be related to the OTA stuff. Let's hope that this leverage will make the maturation cycle shorter than it was with the 921.


----------



## peterd (Dec 17, 2003)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> [...] Unfortunately for Dish the Hd Directivo will work well from the start and [...] With 2 ota tuners and 2 sat tuners and the same size hard drive this will kill Dish.


I'll take every opportunity to say this:

Dish Network -

Your only significant differentiator will be DishWire. Turn it on right away!


----------



## erikbenz (Dec 11, 2003)

Schaefling said:


> My 921 has been exhibiting very similar problems to those described by Mark Lamutt in his 12.24.2003 posting about the OTA tuner bug. Last I heard the patch for the OTA tuner bug was still being beta tested. Has this problem been resolved yet or not? After two major crashes trying to get OTA HD channels on my 921 I really don't want to try again until this bug has been resolved.


As of tonight over the air seems to work pretty good. (New software update)

Erik


----------



## Schaefling (Jan 4, 2004)

erikbenz said:


> As of tonight over the air seems to work pretty good. (New software update)
> 
> Erik


I noticed that my power light was blinking on and off latethis afternoon for about an hour. Was this the update being downloaded?

Schaefling


----------

